# Classifieds that aren't "sold" yet



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Sell it, buy it, trade it. Trying this as a temp location while the real classifieds are experiencing the "sold" issue.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

I just went in and edited my add


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure to what level, but it's still broke in some fashion. I am merely giving an alternative location to post classifieds until the issue is remedied.


----------



## LostBoys (Oct 4, 2017)

*No problem here*

I currently have a boat for sale and it isn’t reading as sold any ore


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

It seems to work now with some effort. I just posted. When I looked at my post it was missing info. I clicked edit, changed what needed changing and then deleted the duplicate post it made. Looks ok now. That said.......

Brand new canyon prospector, $325.00. glacier white. Didn't fit boat.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Just hit submit once when you place your ad. It will spin and spin and spin and then direct you to an error page, do not just go back and repost. Your ad has posted, just navigate back to the ads page and you should see it live and without the "sold" issue. 

If you have the sold issue, delete all your duplicate ads, go into the one you want to keep and hit edit, then repost ad. This will repost it and I have not had the "sold" issue on reposted ads. 

Admin, can you please find a fix for this?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

never mind, still busted, still says sold. Tried pk's fix. didn't work.


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

ZAC, is this 103 qt? I'm interested.


you interested in a canyon outfitter 125?


Brand new canyon prospector, $325.00. glacier white. Didn't fit boat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm interested. email you through [email protected]?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

zbaird said:


> That said.......
> 
> Brand new canyon prospector, $325.00. glacier white. Didn't fit boat.


And after you wrote that great review about it. Bummer.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

I just did this and it removed the "sold" from next to my ad. 

I gave somewhat misleading instructions though. 

These are more clear:

Click into your ad
Click the options dropdown in the upper RH corner of your ad
Click "RELIST IT"

Sorry my last instructions said to go to edit ad and then relist, you don't need to do that, there is a relist it option in the drop down. This is still a shitty fix for a broken system, its not perfect but at least then people can click into your ad. 

Them reaching out to contact you through the Buzz system thats another story... Put your email in your ad somewhere.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I wrote the review about the navigator. It fits fine. I would have been bummed about that.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I have successfully used Buzzard classies for dozens of transactions. It is a useful feature and a primary reason I pay attention here. I assume advertisers pay for hits and right now the Buzz is making it easier to shop on Craigslist.

It would be nice if the website owners took a little pride in their product.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

14' Hyside is still for sale.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

It seams that since this site has been sold, the site seams to have become neglected. Thanks classifieds have been screwed up for months and now my tablet can't seem to get off this fn mobile view. Desk top is so much better. This has been a good reference for years but it might not be long for a new site at this rate.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow can't even edit anymore when my auto spell messes up everything


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Admins and Mods.... the classifieds needs to get cleaned up again. There is an add that is duplicated for two and a half pages and some others that have the "sold" not sold problem.

NoCo....you should be able to edit for a few hours after you post....maybe its something to do with the mobile side.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

When I was trying to sell some boats a couple of months ago, I finally started my ads with the price and my phone number and a disclaimer it wasn't sold in the first few lines. Having my phone number at the front of the ad helped me sell one of the boats. The rest sold on Craigs list. Too bad they can't take the time to fix this feature. I've stopped even looking at the want ad's.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 20, 2017)

As far as I can tell, there are only moderators here...no site admins. Any/all requests to fix, address, or at least acknowledge these issues with the classified forum for the _months_ now it has been broken seem to be either ignored or followed-up with absurd questions about browser versions, etc.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

*Last Day doesn't work either*

In addition to this issue, very often if I click on "ads posted the last day," I get a blank screen, but if I select "the last seven days," I get things posted today.


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Not to mention, the classifieds section says there are "31 ads" in whitewater creek boats section and two show up. One marked as sold that is not. I'd love to see the rest of the ads because I need a new kayak!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

R I P Mountain Buzz.....it was good while it lasted...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

waterdude said:


> As far as I can tell, there are only moderators here...no site admins. Any/all requests to fix, address, or at least acknowledge these issues with the classified forum for the _months_ now it has been broken seem to be either ignored or followed-up with absurd questions about browser versions, etc.


Yep. As a moderator I haven't even logged into the site for a month now for this reason. Pretty sad really...


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Buzzards,

We have reached out to our sales and customer service reps at Vertical Scope (the current owners of the site). We sent them the links to the posts you all have made concerning the issues with the site. We are also with holding our monthly payments until they address these issues. We encourage all other advertisers on this site to the same. 

We'll keep you posted.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

YESS!!


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

DRE, Thank you!!


----------



## Michael Arthur (Jun 8, 2017)

Maybe the paid advertisers putting pressure on by not paying will cause the people at Mtnbuzz to get rolling on fixing this long term problem.


----------



## Anton8100 (Nov 14, 2018)

LLubchenco said:


> Not to mention, the classifieds section says there are "31 ads" in whitewater creek boats section and two show up. One marked as sold that is not. I'd love to see the rest of the ads because I need a new kayak!




What kinds of kayak you looking for???


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Anton8100 said:


> What kinds of kayak you looking for???


Anton, Looking for a fast creeker/river runner of the 9r, burn III, Phantom, Diesel Variety. Not a Nomad or Jackson... Need it to be quick, fun, and for god sakes NOT a displacement hull. Also, have enough room for some ~4 day self support trips. I Have a Grand trip in mid march, but mainly just need to upgrade for the upcoming spring season. It's going to be a good one. 

I also posted over here for a little advice https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/new-kayak-advice-96827.html#post721343, but PLEASE hit me up if you have something to offload that might fit the bill! Willing to drive for the right boat.


----------

